# 1st World Open Tang Soo Do Virtual Championship #StayAtHome



## MarekCz (Apr 25, 2020)

We would like to invite all Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do practitioners regardless of the country, federation, age, or belt level to participate in the online sports event. 

At the moment we have registered participants from - United States, South Africa, Greece, Norway and Poland.

More information you can find on the Championship Facebook page:

1st World Open Tang Soo Do Virtual Championship

The tournament is sponsored by Grandmaster *Robert Cheezic* 10 dan, one of the pioneers of Tang Soo Do in the United States.

If you are interested in competing please register today at:
https://docs.google.com/…/1FAIpQLSfizsyZdKxTzK0ZgX…/viewform

Registration closes *May 4, 2020*. Registration is required to enter the competition!

No entry fee required! We will send the certificates via email.

*Competition:*
1. FORMS (HYUNG)
2. WEAPONS – FORMS

*Plan of the tournament:*

until 4th of May 2020 - registration of the competitors, to register please use: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfizsyZdKxTzK0ZgXOwLi86Xi2kHmpca20XQjIrngnWBOWyKw/viewform
*Remember! Registration is essential to take part in our tournament.*

5th - 7th of May 2020 - We will send you a confirmation message via email you have provided in your application. We will also provide you updates about your category.
8th - 10th May 2020 - Competition time, submit your videos using the Championship group on Facebook.
17th of May 2020 - By this date, we will choose the best competitors to compete in the final round.
*24th of May 2020* - The day of the *finals*. During the *online live event*, we will choose the Tang Soo Do Virtual World Champion in each category.

*TANG SOO!*

Tournament comity:
Master Adam Gorski 6 dan (USA) - Tournament Director
Master Marcin Kostyra 5 dan (Poland) - Tournament Vice Director
Master Marek Czapka 4 dan (Poland) - Technical Vice Director
BKSN Vladimir Volchkievich 1 dan (Belarus) - Assistant Director (contact in Russian)
















TANG SOO!

Tournament comity:
Master Adam Gorski 6 dan (USA) - Tournament Director,
Master Marcin Kostyra 5 dan (Poland) - Tournament Vice Director,
Master Marek Czapka 4 dan (Poland) - Technical Vice Director,
BKSN Vladimir Volchkievich 1 dan (Belarus) - Assistant Director (contact in Russian).


----------

